# Wanted: Steel nibs without gold plating



## Old Lar (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a very good fountain pen customer that really likes broad nibs as when she writes, she likes to lay down a nice line of ink. 
She has requested a broad steel nib without gold plating to match smaller chrome fountain pens that I make for her. 
I have done a number of searches on the web and have not been able to find any. Is there someone out there that has any ideas where I may be able to find some?

Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------



## simomatra (Jan 4, 2012)

Have a look here Larry http://edisonpen.com/page.cfm/Fountain-Nibs


----------



## mredburn (Jan 4, 2012)

Meisternib.com which is Brian"s website (Edison Pens) for the nibs.


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, that is just what I was looking for.  I will contact them when the sun comes up.


----------

